
Granthika – semantic novel editor with auto timeline/character error checks - bobsil1
http://granthika.co
======
euyyn
I'd like to see a tool like this, that could be used to adjust books to movie
script format. When scenes are taken off a book, sometimes the implications
and ramifications of that scene aren't taken care of, leaving holes in the
script. For example, the Half-Blood Prince movie has a couple of moments in
which, unless you've read the book beforehand, you're like "wtf are you
talking about?"

------
desireco42
Tool looks very cool and I really like idea behind it. I am not a writer, how
is this useful to you who write longer prose?

~~~
bobsil1
My novelist friend behind this writes 700-900pp books and complains he has to
switch between Word, Project and Excel to keep everything straight. They're
hoping it's useful for complex universes, fan fic and investigative journalism
too.

